# Boulders Float Tube-a-Palooza



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

Riverrat77, Orvis1 and I made a trip down to the Boulders for a 3 day hike-in/hike-out floattube-a-palooza. It was the first time any of us had ever fished together so we all took a bit of a risk rocking a 72 plus hour fishing trip. I'm just glad they weren't weirdos  I can't speak for the other fellas, but I had an absolute blast. 2 of the nicest guys on the forum and I would fish with you two again anytime.

We left the SL Valley at around 3:00 p.m. on Thursday afternoon and after a couple a short stops and some scenic views we made it to our camping destination with just enough light for us to unpack and set up the tent.


























DAY 1: Cutts, and Tigers, and a Bear Oh My.................
We rose early and started our hike up to our first couple lakes. On that hike we saw several bucks, some elk and great big cinnamon colored Black Bear from about 90 yards out. Riverrat77 spotted it first and alerted me to the "Yogi" sighting. Orvis was about 15 feet out in front of us and probably would just kept on walking closer and closer to it had we not hollered at him to stop. Day 1 was our Tiger and Cutt day. We all ended up hooking into 20 plus inch Tigers, but I think I was the only one we pulled in any Cutts. Riverrat77 decided to donate the upper half of his pole to the bottom of the lake. Luckily, I brought an extra "just in case" rod that I was more than happy to let him use for the rest of the trip. He later greatly repaid my generosity as you will later find out on day 2.









The "classic" fish slipping back into the water as I take the picture picture

























































Day 2: I Almost Go For a Swim&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.
Day 2 was our Brookie (and a couple of SNITs) day. Once again we got an early start. We ended up fishing 4 different lakes and caught Brooks in 3 of the 4 lakes. Lakes 1 and 3 were more productive, deeper and much less swampy and mosquito infested. Lake #2 was later christened "Crap Lake". Super shallow, chuck full of mosquitoes, no real good float tube launch points and pretty much unfishable from shore. Lake #4 was a nothing but a SNIT lake. About an hour and a half into lake #1 and at about 0730, I decided that while fishing Orvis' fly rod I was going to let my rod and reel that was resting "safely" on the back of my float tube fall to the bottom of the lake. I was just seconds of away from plunging to the bottom of lake to retrieve it when RR77 finally managed to hook and pull it back up (thanks again buddy).


























































We decided to bring 2 of our catch-lings back to camp for dinner so I tossed a couple of Brookies into what I call my "live well" or really the back some-what water filled portion of my FishCat4 float tube.










Day 3: More SNITs&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..
We decided to try out another side of the mountain so we broke camp and started back down the mountain in order to start our couple hour drive to the other side.










We thought we were getting into a Brookie and Arctic Grayling lake. Unfortunately winter kill prevented us from getting into our 5th species of the trip or any more Brookies for that matter. The lake was beautiful, but was full of SNITs.


























Great trip and great company. Thanks again guys. Feel free to chime in with any story I may have left out.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice work guys. Looks like a really good time. Brooks, Bears, and the Boulder is an experience all should have that enjoy fishing. Great story Jeff.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Awesome. Lotsa lakes, lotsa fun. Good job, guys.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

It looks like you had a awesome time thanks for the report and great photos. 8)


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

You forgot about the fruit snack fish. Jeff tipped a worm with a fruit snack and pulled in a fish, easily the most dirty fish of the trip. Plus you forgot to tell him about the overly friendly camp host we nicknamed "crazy cooter". Had a great time guys just every trip down there wants me leaving for more time on the mountains!


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh yes, at the end of day 1 I found myself floating on the water enjoying a the surroundings and the delicious sunkist fruitsnacks my wife had packed for me. It had been a long day of casting and my arm needed a rest so I opted for some lazy fishing. After retrieving my line I decided that a little fruitsnack surprise was in order. Almost jokingly I tipped my line with an orange fruit snack and within 5 minutes WHAM a Tiger Trout. 

To say our camp host was a little wacky would be a huge understatement. I'm pretty sure it is safe to say that the guy had been on the mountain by himself just a little too long.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice post! Looks like good times and memories were had by all.


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice report, looks like fun. What were the temps?


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

skeet4l said:


> Nice report, looks like fun. What were the temps?


It got cool at night but was really pleasant, even almost hot on some days. Nice thing was there was pretty much at least a constant breeze so it was definitely tolerable. Sure nice to get out of the hot dry heat of the valley. Thanks again for the invite Craig... had a blast. Talked to my buddy with the cabin and we're thinking of doing the "base camp" idea from there... I'll let you know when we might go.

Crazy cooter.... Jeff, every time I think of your impression of that guy, I laugh. "Ooops, its raining... guess thats just part of camping.... HA HA HA HA HA!!!" :lol: What a crazo.... how about your fifty dollar sliver of foam? The tiger I got that jumped about a foot in front of me about four times before tossing the lure..... That bear was pretty awesome, first time I've seen one that color. Your "give me five minutes" fish.... Jeff says, give me five minutes before we head out. Kicks out and sure enough, right off the bat, fish on... nice mid teen brookie. Did it again in a couple casts. Thats how the fishing was for the most part. I had a fantastic time... both you guys are total class acts and I'd fish anywhere with you any time. Was glad I got the maribou figured out... wish I'd given it more of a shot for tigers and cutts but hammered the brookies and SNIT's on it once I figured out the retrieve. Catching weedline fish at "crap lake" was just like fishing weeds for bass and all the fish we managed to sight fish over the weekend made it even more fun. Thanks again for the trip guys.... it was definitely legendary as far as my fishing experience goes.  Here are some of my pics that made me think of specific members or just random things on the trip.

Justin, here is a brook caught on the old reliable Blue Fox.









Camping food according to the "Orvis" kitchen.









Early starts every day.... but the fishing rewards were worth it.









Just for you BrookieGuy1.... brookie on black maribou.









Apparently a one eyed fish can hit a lure and fight just as hard as any fish with two eyes..









SNIT's like maribou too.









More scenery for LOAH.



























Early morning company....besides the bear.


















Crap lake brookies had a million spots and bright colors... only redeeming quality.


----------



## hodie9 (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks guys. Boulder reports are definitely my favorites. Those pics are extremely enjoyable.


----------



## HighLakesDrifter (Sep 13, 2007)

Sounds like a great trip! I love it! Thanks for sharing the pics and stories.


----------



## Dagwood (May 12, 2010)

Wow! I need to go check this place out!

Great pics, thanks for sharing


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

wow guys awsome trip i need to get out more very cool


----------



## Gordon (Sep 11, 2007)

Alright what the heck is a SNIT?


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

Stocked Nine Inch Trout


----------



## Mallardpin (Sep 8, 2007)

Wow what a trip! Nice work boys.


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

nice work guys...such a wonderful place to fish.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

FishMogul said:


> nice work guys...such a wonderful place to fish.


Yeah, nice to finally meet you Bill. No offense but you're a big **** dude. :lol:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Gordon said:


> Alright what the heck is a SNIT?


Or sh**** nine inch trout. Or there are a few more.


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> FishMogul said:
> 
> 
> > nice work guys...such a wonderful place to fish.
> ...


no offense taken.. but being big and strong has it's advantages namely.. being able to tighten down my ferrels well enough I don't lose my rod tip to the drink :lol: and not getting beat up for wearing pantyhose if I ever wanted to rock that look. just messin' wit ya.. I'm glad you guys had a great trip.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Great report! Looks like it was a fun trip.

I cant wait to get down there.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

wow! great story and pics!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

FishMogul said:


> no offense taken.. *but being big and strong has it's advantages namely.. being able to tighten down my ferrels well enough I don't lose my rod tip to the drink :lol:* and not getting beat up for wearing pantyhose if I ever wanted to rock that look. just messin' wit ya.. I'm glad you guys had a great trip.


That was actually my fault. It was a 6 1/2 foot rod so I broke it down to rethread some of the guides since the line slipped through a couple when the lure broke off. Line hung up so I tugged and it broke by the reel. When messing with the lower half, accidentally dropped the top half into the lake. Didn't see it on the bottom but that figures since it was dark green. Not like Tigru's where we could see his reel shining in ten feet of water.  I should have taken off the thermal bottoms before going into town too but I was still pretty worn down and wasn't real worried about "the look".


----------

